# Seiko Movement = H601 - 5400



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

When changing the battery on my H601-5400 Seiko, for some reason, I took the stem out,,,,







& I canâ€™t get it back in.

I have been told that this model doesnâ€™t allow for the stem to be replaced (?!), & that it needs the movement replacing.

Is there anyone on these pages that can:

1/ Replace the stem (still with watch)

2/ Replace the movement

3/ Supply movement ?

Whilst itâ€™s a shame to leave this watch in the drawer, I have to watch the costs.

Cheers folks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It should be repairable or surf flybay for a H601 dress watch


----------

